# Budget gear for a bike tour



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 22, 2018)

So, after many failed attempts at finding a reliable road dawg, I'm saying fuck it and hitting the road on my lonesome. This is greatly inspired by Gypsybones. Reading about his trips gets my blood flowing. After doing extensive research I've put together a budget setup for those broke asses such as myself. Most can be found on amazon and the bike can be had off Craigslist for cheap. No excuses.
Blackburn front rack $26
Bushwacker Moab front panniers $50
BV rear racks $20
BV rear panniers $20
Walmart- Ozark trails 40liter dry bag $16(bungee to rear top of rack)
Plus, bungee cords, zip ties, tools, extra tubes n patch kit, Arno straps, 
I'm sure others have some it cheaper, this is just what works for my budget. 
Cheers! And safe travels


----------



## Tude (Feb 23, 2018)

@ResistMuchObeyLittle - hey - not sure if you saw my post in this (bike touring subforum) - but here it is and it mentions Kuba Jennes DIY bicycling facebook group - and the link - some more good information. https://squattheplanet.com/threads/...and-new-bike-touring-group.32794/#post-239202


----------



## Dunedrifter (Feb 24, 2018)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> So, after many failed attempts at finding a reliable road dawg, I'm saying fuck it and hitting the road on my lonesome. This is greatly inspired by Gypsybones. Reading about his trips gets my blood flowing. After doing extensive research I've put together a budget setup for those broke asses such as myself. Most can be found on amazon and the bike can be had off Craigslist for cheap. No excuses.
> Blackburn front rack $26
> Bushwacker Moab front panniers $50
> BV rear racks $20
> ...


Right on for not letting $ hold you back. Ultimately, you can hop on any old bike, and start pedaling to freedom. It’s an amazing feeling. I totally agree that @Gypsybones is inspiring reading.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2018)

Do you have a tent? IdI get the alps lynx 1 its like 60 bucks on amazon


----------



## Gypsybones (Feb 26, 2018)

Do not use bungees with the hooks! 
You will regret it


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks! 




Gypsybones said:


> Do not use bungees with the hooks!
> You will regret it


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Mar 5, 2018)

I actually have a nice Marmot tent I bought off of a co-worker for $20. Also got a 20 degree down bag ($30), north face down jacket for $10. And some other awesome gear. He was trying to get rid of a lot of his stuff to travel. I took the deals. Lol 
Now I'm trying to resist over packing. I'll also be carrying bear spray in case of emergency. 
Has anyone used a cheaper front and rear racks? I don't want to go too cheap and have shit break on me, but I'm also on a budget. 




Matt Derrick said:


> Do you have a tent? IdI get the alps lynx 11itsi like 60 bucks bonus amazon


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (May 22, 2018)

So did you do it? Are you out and about?


----------



## hazeinmybong (May 23, 2018)

I'm in Iowa going down the Mississippi. I bought a new Jamis Trail X mountain bike off the floor of a bike shop in Waukesha, WI called Trail Side Cycles for $250. The owner, Hans, cut me a deal because he recognized me as a guy who bummed around town on an old Schwinn. It was a model year old and had a small scratch on the frame from another bikes peddle. When I left, I put a couple of old Avenir bags on it that I got from a guy who would work on my bikes gratis. I rode that thing all over Wisconsin, Iowa, Illinois, Missouri, Kansas, Arkansas, Texas, and Colorado. Someone stole it in Colorado at an emergency shelter during a blizzard. There were some bums there laughing about how they "relieved me" of it; like the burden is too great for me and those guys can ride it better.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (May 26, 2018)

@hazeinmybong So i take it you have a new bike and touring?


----------



## hazeinmybong (May 30, 2018)

Yep. I am experimenting with a carbon fiber Trek 5500 I got on Craigslist for $650 including a Cycle Ops Fluid Trainer. I attached a regular planet bicycle aluminum rack to with plastic pipe band where the top of the rack attaches to the frame. So far, no problems with that. I have a regular $35 tent, sleeping pad, polyester blanket, a couple cheep bags. I got hooked up with a front bag in Marshalltown, IA by Matt @ Black Tire Bikes. Which has been essential because I am riding from city to city and getting cans at food banks.

Yesterday, I did 71mi from Trempealau, WI to Prescott, WI in 4hrs and 10 minutes @ 17.5mph. I am in Saint Paul, MN right now. I will write up a little of my experience over at my thread.

I've decided I do want to get a more lightweight tent, a cooker, and water filter to do the northern route. A cooker with dehydrated meals would be much more portable fuel. Dehydrated meals only need to cook like 3 minutes so the fuel consumption is small, especially if the cooking vessel is insulated. I even kind of am considering experimenting with dehydrating the food from the cans. I also want to hit it with some harder tires.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (May 31, 2018)

Yes, I'm out and about. To me there's nothing more amazing than seeing the country this way. I'm a very quiet type, So i'm not really one to want to strike up conversations with people- which, a lot of people ask about bike touring,where you going, etc. etc. I'm trying to get use to that. are you out and about Geraldo?


Geraldo said:


> So did you do it? Are you out and about?


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (May 31, 2018)

Look into those beercan stoves. lightweight and don't require a lot of fuel. Check goodwill for a pot-- I found a titanium cook pot for $2. Geartrade has great deals on sleeping bags. 


hazeinmybong said:


> Yep. I am experimenting with a carbon fiber Trek 5500 I got on Craigslist for $650 including a Cycle Ops Fluid Trainer. I attached a regular planet bicycle aluminum rack to with plastic pipe band where the top of the rack attaches to the frame. So far, no problems with that. I have a regular $35 tent, sleeping pad, polyester blanket, a couple cheep bags. I got hooked up with a front bag in Marshalltown, IA by Matt @ Black Tire Bikes. Which has been essential because I am riding from city to city and getting cans at food banks.
> 
> Yesterday, I did 71mi from Trempealau, WI to Prescott, WI in 4hrs and 10 minutes @ 17.5mph. I am in Saint Paul, MN right now. I will write up a little of my experience over at my thread.
> 
> I've decided I do want to get a more lightweight tent, a cooker, and water filter to do the northern route. A cooker with dehydrated meals would be much more portable fuel. Dehydrated meals only need to cook like 3 minutes so the fuel consumption is small, especially if the cooking vessel is insulated. I even kind of am considering experimenting with dehydrating the food from the cans. I also want to hit it with some harder tires.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (May 31, 2018)

Since I'll be going through a lot of wooded areas I opted for hammock and tarp, also have a lightweight Bivvy with me. 


Matt Derrick said:


> Do you have a tent? IdI get the alps lynx 1 its like 60 bucks on amazon


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (May 31, 2018)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Yes, I'm out and about. To me there's nothing more amazing than seeing the country this way. I'm a very quiet type, So i'm not really one to want to strike up conversations with people- which, a lot of people ask about bike touring,where you going, etc. etc. I'm trying to get use to that. are you out and about Geraldo?



Not quite yet. I got five more weeks of work and one week of clearing out my apartment before I'm there yet. But it appers that I either already have everything I need or it's being made. So I'm just counting down the seconds


----------



## hazeinmybong (May 31, 2018)

People do like to chat about touring. They always want to know about goals and if I'm riding for a cause or something. I made a profile on warmshowers with the login WhiteDjango and they banned me. They told me warmshowers is not some kind of sluturnative living place.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jun 16, 2018)

UPDATE: I got my bike off of craigslist, a steel frame, mid 90's Schwinn for $60. I put a front and rear rack on it, put Schwalbe marathon tires on it, changed the crankshaft since shimano had a recall back in 97' and they still are honoring that recall. I got some decent panniers(originally made bucket panniers) also added a few dry bags that i got at a great discount that way shit stays somewhat dry.
i also added a picture of the same bike but different color that a guy totally revamped. His project turned out amazing. Thanks goes to Gypsybones for all his advice!


----------



## MFB (Jun 20, 2018)

As Budget-y as it gets....
Once I road a $40 Wal-Mart bike across Cent Am; Plus $1 for some bungees to lash my pack to the rack.
About 3,000 miles over 60 days.
It was dope. And excrutiating.
Other bike tour-ers, we'd get to chattin, were a mixture of befuddled and offended when the saw my rig.

Todo Terraino, yo


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jun 21, 2018)

That's so badass.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Aug 13, 2018)

Used an old lunch bag and zip tied it to the front rack to carry my bike tools in. Zip ties are great!


----------

